# Alternatives to Megs MF pads?



## Stevesuds (Jun 11, 2012)

I don’t know about you but I find the price of the Megs MF pads too high for my liking.
Do people think they are such a high quality and last long enough to justify the cost or are you using alternatives. If so what please?


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

Stevesuds said:


> I don't know about you but I find the price of the Megs MF pads too high for my liking.
> Do people think they are such a high quality and last long enough to justify the cost or are you using alternatives. If so what please?


There's a few on the market worth looking at..

CarPro, Lake Country and Buff and Shine all make high quality MF pads that rival Meguiars ones - and are significantly cheaper


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Stevesuds said:


> I don't know about you but I find the price of the Megs MF pads too high for my liking.
> Do people think they are such a high quality and last long enough to justify the cost or are you using alternatives. If so what please?


That's all I use for correcting but yes they are expensive but if you look after them they can last a long time, that's if you have a compressor to clean them between polishing cycles then wash them:thumb:

Out of the above as mentioned ^^^^ I would use the LC my cutting pads:thumb:


----------



## E60525d (Jun 1, 2006)

Ive used the serious performance MF pads and found them to be very good.


----------



## M4TT17 (Feb 3, 2013)

I know the Rupes Wool pads are probably not as aggressive, but I've read/seen very good things about them. I have a yellow I'm keen to try out on some rather bad paint to see what it is like


----------

